# The Moment. A Newsweek photo winner.



## Soocom1 (Oct 16, 2019)

This picture won Newsweek's Wildlife Photo of the year. 

THIS is a really fascinating image. 


Moment terrified marmot sees hungry fox wins top wildlife photography prize


----------



## weepete (Oct 16, 2019)

it is a fantastic shot, saw it on the news this morning.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 16, 2019)

I almost did not see the photo due to the three ads that loaded first.


----------



## edsland (Oct 16, 2019)

I saw that among a lot of awesome winners


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 16, 2019)

wow yes that is amazing shot ... and they say animals do not show emotion........ wow


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 16, 2019)

Excellent timing on that image and down right comical. What's not to like.


----------



## AlanKlein (Oct 16, 2019)

That looks like a coyote not a fox.


----------



## limr (Oct 16, 2019)

It's a Tibetan fox. They look different from North American foxes.


----------

